# LEAP studies



## AstridM (Oct 2, 2002)

I thought I'd posted a question about this last night, but I guess it didn't work...I have been impressed by the overwhelming anecdotal success of LEAP, but I haven't been able to find any published research on it. Can anyone point me in the right direction?Thanks!AM


----------



## Julia37 (May 9, 2001)

It doesn't have studies specific to LEAP, but Dr. Jonathan Brostoff's book, "Food Allergies and Food Intolerance: A Complete Guide to their Identification and Treatment" has several studies showing the link between IBS and allergy symptoms, and food sensitivity.Wow, that's the longest sentence I've ever written!


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

HI ASTRID: __________________________________"I thought I'd posted a question about this last night, but I guess it didn't work..." __________________________________Actually I think it did work....I think I responded to this question when you posted it on another board (products I think). Let me go find it and link it up so you don't think I did not respond with the and answer toy your request. Ir ecall it was detailed.Ba right back!MNL


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

OK we be back...







Here is the link to your other post of this question, where I responded and provided the info requested: http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...ic;f=5;t=000380 &#8230;and to save time here is another copy of the response so it is on this thread to:Sure. There are the technical papers on the technology development which were published in the Clincal Labooratory Journals a couple years ago(shows the technology behind the testing and how it was developed), the doctors in Europe who took the device used for MRT and tested it to see if it really could detect cell-mediated reactions to foods and found that it did and published that, then there are published papers which show where investigators found that cell-mediated reactions occurring in the small bowel provoke IBS symptoms thus if you CAN find and iaolate those offending foods which provoke the reactions and retrain the patient you can provide prophylaxis.If you email me privately I can send you a package with the information in it, and/or I can email you the PowerPoint presentation that is used to explain the LEAP Disease Mangement progam to doctors. You would probably find this helpful as well as it builds the rationale for the protocol and shows the basis in the medical literature.Since most of what we pass out is prepared for doctors, and they don't work with their PC's too much they want things in hard copy, that is the format I have thingsWe will be redoing the website first of the year and at that time will be setting it up so that it acn be downloaded from the website. Tell then I can email it (you need about 1.4 MB free space in your email) or I can just send you a diskette and the portfolio of info.There will also be data on the outcome of LEAP in IBS patients from the practices of seeral physicians now using it actively and getting good outcomes. The data are being collected, and will be compiled and then both submitted for publication and posted on the website when it is ready. This will be a few more months.There is also a comprehensive study combining in vitro with in vivo assement of food intolerance in IBS-d types using the MRT and jejunal isolation techniques (thus assessing the basis of the portyion of the LEAP protocol which is patient-specific dietary therapy)...but this is still in the stage of trying to "secure funding" so I am not sure when it will begun and conclude. Iw will be done ata major center in the United Kingdom which has experience with this methodology when the funding is secure.Just let me know how to get it, the present info, to you.MNLPSIn the meantime you may also wish to visit these threads for further info. if you already did please forgive the redundancy. http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...=4;t=000286;p=4 http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...pic;f=4;t=00028 6;p=3#000106 http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...ic;f=4;t=000364 http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...=4&DaysPrune=30 http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...ic;f=4;t=000286 http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...ic;f=4;t=000285 http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...f=4;t=000331#00[/UR L] 0001http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php?ubb=get_topic;f=4;t=000302 http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...ic;f=4;t=000287 http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...ic;f=4;t=000364 http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...f=5&t=000313&p= [/UR[/URL] L]http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...pic;f=4;t=00029 3;p=2#000069http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php?ubb=get_topic;f=4;t=000276 http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...ic;f=5;t=000073 http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...f=5&t=000356&p= [/UR[/URL] L]http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...f=4;t=000320#00 0016http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=get_topic&f=4&t=000383#00[/UR L] 0010[URL=http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=get_topic&f=5&t=000126&p=[/UR]http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=get_topic&f=5&t=000126&p= [/UR L]http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...c;f=17;t=000033http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=get_topic;f=5;t=000363#00[/UR L] 0002[URL=http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=get_topic;f=1;t=028290#00]http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=get_topic;f=1;t=028290#00[/UR L] 0001[URL=http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=get_topic;f=4;t=000335#00]http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=get_topic;f=4;t=000335#00[/UR L] 0009[URL=http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=get_topic&f=1&t=028290&p=[/UR]http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=get_topic&f=1&t=028290&p= [/UR L]http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...ic;f=4;t=000353http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php?ubb=get_topic;f=4;t=000389http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...f=4&t=000427#00[/UR L] 0006http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php?ubb=get_topic;f=4;t=000421http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...f=4&t=000427#00[/UR L] 0015[ 10-02-2002, 09:13 AM: Message edited by: Mike NoLomotil ]You might also want to read this discussion thread which has questions which were evocative of more information of the basis for this form of disease management approach:http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php?ubb=get_topic;f=1;t=029840 _________________________________PSJulia:Take a look see at the reply for clarification...there are studies and publications on the technology itself which demonstrate how it works and that it works, and clinical outcome reports from when the protocol was first tries on people with gut woes by a clincial practitioner etc. And alot of supproting information upon which the entire conept was based is in the lierature, technologically and therapeutically. I don't know if you have experienced this, too, but its been my observation thaty "People" (including medical people not just patiejts and lay people) tend to approach investigations related to things that have some "name" or "identity" atached to them tend to develop a certain personal perspective, and any work done that may not fit that perspective as of yet, if it is too new or early, is ofetn overlloked. Or there is often applicable work but under a different moniker but one develops a scotoma to it as a consequence of their perspetive...or belief system, which is used as a filter.For example when people want to read studies on so called "IBS" they go to Medline or Pubmed or whatever source du jour, out in the acronym 'IBS" or the whole word, and then assume that what the search reaturns is the entire body of meaningulf related investigation of the condition. When this is doen the person can miss a substantial body of work related to the symptomology we call IBS which may have been done not using the word IBS.For example, there are investigators who automatically call the asociated symptoms, coupled with unremarkable upepr and lower GI evaluation, IBS immediately when they see it as a symptom based diagnosis concept suits them (as promulgated by the Rome or Manning "doctrines").On the flip said are equally competent physicians who, when presented with a patient with symptoms the OTHER guys automaticallly call "IBS", who will evaluate the patient with that symptom set as symptomatic of food or chemical hypersensitivity since they know that dietary provocation of the gut ans sstemeic immune system is involved.They maty, for example, publish an investigation of patients with "GI symptoms attributable to food intolerance" wherein the ruled out food allergy with immunoglobulin assays or SPT or Phadiatope for atopy or whatever, and then evaluate what precipitates the patients symptoms. or may go fuether and study therapies, like anti-inflammatories (since they se that the evidence suggest a wierd inflammatory response was trigering the symptoms) or immunomodulators...or they may report inflammatory markers...all kinds of things related.But people do not see or read the material, so they do not have that info dded to their "intelectual databse" simply becasue the perspective of this investigator was not "functional disease" but "seeking causal basis of the symptoms". I started to learn this when I first met these kinds of doctors and researchers, who had a 180 degree juxtaposed position as far as how they approached MY IBS compared to all my American GI docs for the prior 30 years. And that perspective is what led to my remission. And it also opened up a lot of other reading on where these symptoms could be and are often coming from that demonstartes they were not "functional"...they are only called ":functional" by the guy who could not find a causal basis for them which he could address and treat.The guys who did did not even by nature refer to me as having "IBS"... they referred to me and the other many so called 'd-types' as peole who suffer from such terms-du-jour oas "compromsied oral tolerance" or "food sensitivity" or nonm allergic hypersensitivyt" or whatever.The predisposition to get hung up and attached to what someone labels a symptom set under investigation hinders full understanding of the symptom set and its possible causes.So it has been my experience that alot of people simpy operate and form conclusions based on being in a relative vacuum as regards some of the related info available.But if you can explain that, sometimes the folks respond with "Oh, I see what you mean...let me broaden my perspective and open my mind and not get painted into a learning corner by verbiage.".Then again, some folks I have met are simply attached to the dogma that thier prsonally accepted authority figutre taught them and they respond negatively. Eh, so be it, does not make the other side of the coin non-existence or any less valid.But it is easy to make some good work on any subject disappear from the view of an audience simply by attching a name to it, or dropping a name, which fits expectation...then just watch it hide in plain view.







Anyway that was tangential eh?Gotta go. later...hey, enjoy the bacon cheesebugers.


----------

